# My 2010 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon Unlimited JL Audio Build begins.



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Just picked up the Jeep 12/31/2009.









List of equipment to be installed, with the MyGIG NAV as source (for now).

Integration:
- Coastal Tech LockPick V2
- Coastal Tech Rear View Camera
- Pac Audio C2A-CHY2
- Mopar iPod Cable

Amplifiers:
- JL Audio HD600/4
- JL Audio HD750/1

Speakers:
- JL Audio ZR 6.5" Components (Dash)
- JL Audio C5X 6.5" Coaxials (Soundbar)

Subwoofer:
- JL Audio Stealthbox

Wiring:
- JL Audio 1/0 Gauge Dual Amp Kit
- JL Audio RCA's
- JL Audio Sub Level Control Knob

Sound Deadening:
- Dynamat Extreme

Comfort & Convenience: 
- Mopar Heated Seat Kit
- Mopar Ambient Light Kit
- Mito Auto Dimming Mirror w/ HomeLink

Lighting:
- PHILIPS/Osram Sylvania XP6024-7" Round HID Bi-Xenon Projector Headlights w/ 6000K Bulb Upgrade (ordered)
- LED Taillights (soon)
- V-LEDs.com interior LED bulbs


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Updated pics.

Dynamat Extreme...
























JL Audio ZR 6.5" Mid-Range...








JL Audio ZR Tweeters in OEM Pod...








OEM Dash Speaker Housings, fully wrapped in Dynamat Extreme.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I love build logs... keep up the good work!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice. I like the dynamat all over. I bet most other Jeep owners would say it's a waste. 

nice job on the tweeter pods. I wish there were better options for front speakers instead of them firing at your knees.

Jay


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool build.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

I still haven't decided where the JL Audio HD amps will go, either stacked under the front passenger seat, one under each rear seat, in the cargo area storage compartment, or side-by-side on the tailgate. I think I'm leaning towards stacking them under the front passenger seat but I dunno. Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.



BlueAc said:


> I love build logs... keep up the good work!


I will take more pics as the build goes on.



JayinMI said:


> Nice. I like the dynamat all over. I bet most other Jeep owners would say it's a waste.
> 
> nice job on the tweeter pods. I wish there were better options for front speakers instead of them firing at your knees.
> 
> Jay


Funny you say that. On the Jeep forums, they all said that instead of DynaMat, that I should have used Line-X or RynoLiner or some other type of spray on liner/deadener.



Sex Cells said:


> Cool build.


Thanks!


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

should have got another pathfinder


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

I like it, keep up the great work...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

JKashat said:


> I still haven't decided where the JL Audio HD amps will go, either stacked under the front passenger seat, one under each rear seat, in the cargo area storage compartment, or side-by-side on the tailgate. I think I'm leaning towards stacking them under the front passenger seat but I dunno. Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.


How about mounted on a board to the roll bar near the sound bar?

Re: spray on liner, I've heard that it's supposed to work well, but I've never seen a comparison between it's sound deadening properties and actual sound deadener. I'd be curious to see a head to head comparison.

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What about putting them where the OEM upgrade amp goes under the dash? I'm going to put a PDX-5 in that spot in my wife's JK. 

2 questions, 
1) How do the tweeter pods come out?
2) What's required to get the midrange pods out? I read that you have to have a special tool to remove part of the dash or bend it carefully. 

Thanks! Build looks great!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> What about putting them where the OEM upgrade amp goes under the dash? I'm going to put a PDX-5 in that spot in my wife's JK.


Because he is running 2 amps, and there wouldn't be enough room. I've seen the PDX-5 mounted there on a Jeep forum and it seemed to fit OK. 



quality_sound said:


> 2 questions,
> 1) How do the tweeter pods come out?


There's a screw (pretty sure it's a T20 Torx bit) that holds the pod in. Once you remove the screw you can kind of rock the pod toward you and it will pop out. It's kinda clipped into the dash. We do a few of these, and my GF has an '09 Sahara Unlimited.



quality_sound said:


> 2) What's required to get the midrange pods out? I read that you have to have a special tool to remove part of the dash or bend it carefully.


Bend it carefully. Seriously. Take it slow. There's LOTS of hidden screws. It's a bit of work, and if your careful it's not too bad, just time consuming. I've done a few of these now, and they're not too bad. IIRC, once you get the dash loose, there are 2 screws from the side of the dash that hold the pod in. Have fun.

I know you've worked on a VW, and this is way easier. 

Jay


----------



## CA4944 (May 2, 2009)

JKashat said:


> Just picked up the Jeep 12/31/2009.


Do those racks really clear your garage door? They look as though they must nearly touch the lower edge when you drive in!


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm going to be watching this carefully since i have an install to do in mine pretty soon. 

With the stock speakers did the drivers side floor panel vibrate? I get a heavy vibration in the upper midbass on mine.


----------



## tonym (Jun 21, 2009)

nice....keep the pics comin


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

OP,

Consider using foam or something like that wrapped around the woofer contacting the plastic speaker hole. Sort of like a set of cupped hands around your mouth. Might help a bit with getting all the sound out there


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

DUDE. LUCKY! I wish my car came with speaker and tweeter pods stock lol. I would try to mount 1 amp on each side of the cargo compartment. Amps might get hot under the seat and it would suck if someone barrows your ride and sinks it up to the floor board, submersing the amps.


Kevin


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

CA4944 said:


> Do those racks really clear your garage door? They look as though they must nearly touch the lower edge when you drive in!


Yeah, they clear. But, it is close. If I get a lift, I won't be able to park in the garage anymore, unless I remove the racks. That's OK though because my 2009 Infiniti G37S Coupe and my wife's Mercedes-Benz ML350 4MATIC go in there.



JayBee said:


> I'm going to be watching this carefully since i have an install to do in mine pretty soon.
> 
> With the stock speakers did the drivers side floor panel vibrate? I get a heavy vibration in the upper midbass on mine.


We are almost ready to start reinstalling the interior. Never noticed, but then again I only had 2200 Miles on it and never turned up the stock system because it sucks so bad.



aV8ter said:


> DUDE. LUCKY! I wish my car came with speaker and tweeter pods stock lol. I would try to mount 1 amp on each side of the cargo compartment. Amps might get hot under the seat and it would suck if someone barrows your ride and sinks it up to the floor board, submersing the amps.
> 
> 
> Kevin


I don't think they'll be going there as I've heard from other Jeep Wrangler owners it's a bad idean as the area is prone to moisture. Moisture + Amps = BAD! LOL.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Updated Picks...

Rear bumper removed and wires ran back for the LockPick Rear Camera...








Rear Bumper getting ready for camera...








Lee, owner of Impart Audio installing DynoMat Extreme to the soundbar...








Gouge on the JL HD750/1...








Locations where we finally decided to install the install the JL Audio HD Amps...








Lots of DynoMat Extreme...








1/0 Gauge running down the Drivers Side...








1/0 Gauge coming into the cabin from the firewall...








Flex loomed 1/0 Gauage coming through the clutch pedal grommet...








Shot of engine bay w/ JL Audio Fuse Block...


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

A couple more...

Close up of the JL Fuse Block and location...








Another shot of the amps where they'll be mounted...








Dash going back on. If you look close you can see the PAC Audio piece & LockPick modules...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, there's a blast from the past...I haven't seen that guy in YEARS.

Jay


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

warmpancakes said:


> should have got another pathfinder


LOL, Who is this?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> How about mounted on a board to the roll bar near the sound bar?
> 
> Jay


I hope that was a joke.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why would it be a joke? it's a good, out of the way location. ARC's Rhino has 2 SEs mounted to the upper roll cage and it works great. That thing has been submerged past the floorboards, been on the dunes in SoCal, and it hasn't had any issues. As long as it's secured properly it's not a bad location at all.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Got the Jeep back. I have some feedback coming in from the speakers. I believe it is a combination of the factory NAV radio, the Pac Audio piece and the LockPick. I am going to make some more adjustments myself and if it doesn't go away, I'll either install the Alpine 7990 or get the Kenwood 9140. We'll see...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Try running a new +12V, and ground from a better source (battery preferred). You shouldn't need a switched since the radio comes on w/ data, but we've had to do this on just about every newer chrysler product we've worked on where we kept the factory radio...it's usually engine noise and some computer noise too.

BTW, Figure out who Warmpancakes is yet?



Jay


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

No better feeling than tearing apart a 2 month old car. I did this to my Altima within 2 weeks of buying it.

Nice install, lots of options to get creative in that vehicle...


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

I let him in on the secret, I could use that lockpick for my jeep if you end up swapping radios


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

warmpancakes said:


> I let him in on the secret, I could use that lockpick for my jeep if you end up swapping radios


Ken, I'll keep you in mind. I may end up putting in an aftermarket radio after all. If I do, you can have first crack at it. I'll either install my Alpine CDA-7990 or get and install the Kenwood Excelon DNX9140. I want to get a Pioneer DEX-P99RS, but I don't think I'd want to install that in the Jeep...


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Actually, I just found out about the 2010 model DNX9960, which replaces the DNX9140. I'll order that one once available.


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

cool let me know you need the mopar accessory "off road bumpers" only cause my company makes them


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

warmpancakes said:


> cool let me know you need the mopar accessory "off road bumpers" only cause my company makes them


Cool! Can you get them "Cheap"???


----------



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

man i want the 900/5!!!
man did u get a jl sponsor or something lol
looks good


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

JKashat said:


> Cool! Can you get them "Cheap"???



probably ill look tomorrow to see if I have some "samples"


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Same place that got the phones shut off? 

Jay


----------



## paul1k2k (Oct 6, 2009)

JKashat - 

I'm doing a build in my 09 Rubicon as well. I'm using the JL 900/5 and I've noticed condensation builds up on my amp over night. Just wondering if you've noticed the same thing?
Thanks, Paul


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Time for an update... 

The installation is finished. Stereo sounds really good. One problem though... There is a very hight pitched, faint, noise coming from the speakers. It's not a whine, like from a bad ground. It's almost more like computer feedback. I believe it to be a combination of the PAC audio piece and the LockPick going to the MyGIG RER. The reason I think this is because they both have T-Harnesses and modules. It's not like RCA preouts from an aftermarket radio. So, I'm going to get the new Kenwood Excelon DNX9960 when it is released int March/April. Then, hopefully I'll be able to eliminate that noise and tweak the sound. 

I also picked up 2 Metra dash kits - a Double Din & a Single Din w/ pocket (just in case), antenna adapters (both ends, for HD Radio), and the Metra/Axxess CHTO-013 adapter.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

paul1k2k said:


> JKashat -
> 
> I'm doing a build in my 09 Rubicon as well. I'm using the JL 900/5 and I've noticed condensation builds up on my amp over night. Just wondering if you've noticed the same thing?
> Thanks, Paul


Haven't noticed anything like that on mine. Where is the amp mounted? Mine are under each rear seat.


----------



## paul1k2k (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine is mounted under the front passenger seat. Great looking install by the way!! How do the speakers sound in the stock enclosures?


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

paul1k2k said:


> Mine is mounted under the front passenger seat. Great looking install by the way!! How do the speakers sound in the stock enclosures?


I was originally going to stack both amps and put them under the front passenger seat but decided not to as the floor isn't flat there and thought it'd be too many wires down there. The speakers sound really good. Especially with all the dynamat and polyfill.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks Great


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Left Tweeter








Right Tweeter








Left Front Mid-Range








Right Front Mid-Range








Ambient Light Knob (left) and JL Audio Sub Level Control Knob (right)








Mopar Heat Seat kit controller








Leather Seats








Mopar Reat Seat Covers (for the puppy)








JL Audio HD750/1 under drivers side rear seat








JL Audio HD600/4 under passenger side rear seat


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

MyGIG RER w/ LockPick V2 & Backup Camera








Backup Camera








Rear shot showing Backup Camera, Tail Light Guards, Mud Guards, Hitch/Harness, Tire Cover & Backup Camera








Gentex Auto-Dimming Rear View Mirror w/ HomeLink, Compass & Temperatre








Shot of the Dash








JL Audio Stealthbox








Black "RUBICON" & "WRANGLER UNLIMITED" Decals


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Poser Shots... 
(I love my Dk Charcoal Pearl)

Side View








Another








Angle shot








One More









*Sahara Side Steps added for my pregnant wife and so I could easily access the Snow Board Racks.


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

hey thats my hitch, thanks for keeping me employed


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

love Jeeps. love the all JL build. especially like the pine tree air freshener


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

lovely jeep, but that sure seems like alot of dynamat.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Can you tell a difference with all of the Dynamat?? would love to know like from a scale of 1-10


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Pseudonym said:


> lovely jeep, but that sure seems like alot of dynamat.


Thanks! Honestly, Wranglers have no sound deadening. The more the merrier...


x97chevy said:


> Can you tell a difference with all of the Dynamat?? would love to know like from a scale of 1-10


Actually, I can. The Wrangler just feels smoother (for a Jeep) and there is definitely less road noise. As far as the stereo, I don't know how much it helped yet as I haven't turned it up, and won't until I either get rid if the noise or change the head unit. 

I actually just pulled my Alpine F#1 Status CDA-7990 out of the box, mounted the sleeve in a Metra Dash Kit, and am looking at it right now debating on if I should install it or wait for the Kenwood DNX 9960 to come out. I really want NAV, SAT, Bluetooth, iPod, etc., etc., but that radio is SO DAMN NICE...









(The flash makes it look a bit scratched up, but it's not. Plus, I have another BNIB faceplate for in from Pac Parts.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

JKashat said:


> Left Tweeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those OEM housings look super clean there. You could replace the tweeters with some 2" wideband midranges, though


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

I know you haven't listened to them much but how do you like the ZR's so far? I ended up going with the C5's for my wife's car but always wondered if the ZR's would have been worth the extra money. There's something about metal dome tweeters that makes me a little nervous so I went with the silk.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

did you have the Infinity 7 speaker option to begin with? I just got a new (to me) 2007 Sahara with 16,000 miles on it. The Infinity speaker package is one of the best oem's ive ever heard. (But I was coming from a really crappy GTI system.) The bass is ore than enough, everything is perfectly balanced, and the tweets are aimed so perfectly. The clarity is awesome, and the volume is more than I ever use. Quite a surprise..


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

placenta said:


> did you have the Infinity 7 speaker option to begin with? I just got a new (to me) 2007 Sahara with 16,000 miles on it. The Infinity speaker package is one of the best oem's ive ever heard. (But I was coming from a really crappy GTI system.) The bass is ore than enough, everything is perfectly balanced, and the tweets are aimed so perfectly. The clarity is awesome, and the volume is more than I ever use. Quite a surprise..


Yes, I did start out w/ the Infinity 7 Speaker system. I am planning on redoing the system though. I'm not satisfied with it. I'm gonna take out the JL Audio ZR components and replace them w/ a BNIB set of a/d/s/ 346CS components that I just got, replace the JL Audio C5650X coaxials w/ a set of PPI 356CS components (I sold mine), and replace the JL Audio Stealthbox w/ two JL Audio 12W6v2 subs. I'm also going to double my power w/ another hd600/4 and another hd750/1. I will bi-amp the front and rears, and have a amp on each sub...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Any luck with the issues we discussed? I hope some of my suggestions were helpful. Sucks being the only installer at the shop, I just don't have time to be more helpful.

Jay


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

fml

a coworker just landed an internship where HE GETS paid to drive a rubicon thru the woods checking on electrical lines!


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Could you give us a link on to where you bought the back up camera and the review mirror??


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

LockPick Rear View Camera...
LOCKPICK CAMERAS

Rear View Mirror... (I got it locally from a 12Volt Distributor)
GENTEX AUTO DIMMING MIRROR GENK51A HOMELINK COMP & TEMP : eBay Motors (item 230441845887 end time Mar-26-10 05:19:52 PDT)


----------



## disturbedklownz (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice Jeep..Glad im not the only one putting a system in a 4 door wrangler.I started fabbing my speaker pods on the dash today.Gonna be a fun build.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Any luck with the issues we discussed? I hope some of my suggestions were helpful. Sucks being the only installer at the shop, I just don't have time to be more helpful.
> 
> Jay


No, no luck. I decided to completely re-do the system and have began the teardown/rewire already. I really wish you were able to do it for me in the first place. I know you would have done it to my wants/needs/expectations.

I'm changing it up a bit though, lol. I'm adding a 2nd HD600/4 and a 2nd HD750/1, changing all the JL Speakers (Components & Coaxials) for a set of a/d/s/ 346CS (dash) and PPI 356CS (Sound bar), and removing the Stealthbox for 2x JL Audio 13TW5's subwoofers. So, I'll be bi-amping the fronts and the rears, and each sub will get its own amp. I'll probably do all the wiring and speakers and bring it in to you to do the amp rack/sub(s) enclosure.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

disturbedklownz said:


> Nice Jeep..Glad im not the only one putting a system in a 4 door wrangler.I started fabbing my speaker pods on the dash today.Gonna be a fun build.


I'd love to see pics of the "speaker pods".


----------



## disturbedklownz (Feb 19, 2008)

Ill start a page tomorrow with some pictures.I have the 3's and tweets up on the dash and im going to try and put the 6's in stock location.If it sounds like crap ill put them in kicks.Ive till aprill 11th to get it it half ass for a local show so might not look as good as it needs to.Gonna be tough my amps,subs and headunit are all being shipped this week =) 
Did you see a big difference after deadening all that?.I know im gonna need some but really dont feel like doing that much.Plus mine still sees alot of mud and it wont be fun to clean.No more pulling the carpet out and hosing it out with a garden hose


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

disturbedklownz said:


> Ill start a page tomorrow with some pictures.I have the 3's and tweets up on the dash and im going to try and put the 6's in stock location.If it sounds like crap ill put them in kicks.Ive till aprill 11th to get it it half ass for a local show so might not look as good as it needs to.Gonna be tough my amps,subs and headunit are all being shipped this week =)
> Did you see a big difference after deadening all that?.I know im gonna need some but really dont feel like doing that much.Plus mine still sees alot of mud and it wont be fun to clean.No more pulling the carpet out and hosing it out with a garden hose


The Dynamat did help a lot, especially noticeable with the hardtop on. But even somewhat quite with the softtop, which I just put on for the first time this past weekend.


----------



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

how did u get the tweeter like that? it really blends in with the factory dash. very nice


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the equipment. I wanted to find out how difficult was it to hook up the rear view mirror? How many cables?


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Tweeters were actually pretty easy. I popped out the OEM's and opened up the hole a bit with a razor knife and used the JL Audio hardware.


ikoolguy said:


> how did u get the tweeter like that? it really blends in with the factory dash. very nice


Rear View Mirror was pretty easy too. There is one haress (3 wires) that plugs into the Mirror itself, and a Sensor for the temperature that mounts to the frame near the front bumper with two wires that gets pinned to the plug. Two runs, one harness basically.


x97chevy said:


> Thanks for the link to the equipment. I wanted to find out how difficult was it to hook up the rear view mirror? How many cables?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

JKashat said:


> No, no luck. I decided to completely re-do the system and have began the teardown/rewire already. I really wish you were able to do it for me in the first place. I know you would have done it to my wants/needs/expectations.
> 
> I'm changing it up a bit though, lol. I'm adding a 2nd HD600/4 and a 2nd HD750/1, changing all the JL Speakers (Components & Coaxials) for a set of a/d/s/ 346CS (dash) and PPI 356CS (Sound bar), and removing the Stealthbox for 2x JL Audio 13TW5's subwoofers. So, I'll be bi-amping the fronts and the rears, and each sub will get its own amp. I'll probably do all the wiring and speakers and bring it in to you to do the amp rack/sub(s) enclosure.


Just to let you know, running a HD 750/1 to each sub might be overkill. We did a fullsize 88 Chevy pickup (worth about $750) with 2 13TW5's, a 500/1v2, and a Pioneer 800PRS....it was LOUD.

Jay


----------



## disturbedklownz (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is the sounddomain page i started for the build.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3845410

I made these rings before i got the speakers not realizing how small the 3"s were.Im not to happy with them and will prolly trash them after this show.First time using glass in bout 8 years but its starting to come back to me.The next set will be alot nicer and a whole lot smaller.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

OK, so I didn't want to get into this but... Basically, Lee gave the car back to me with noise, did a hack install, scratched the Jeep in a few places, dented the front fender (unstrapped the door and it swung out), and scratched up a lot of panels (including the main dash trying to pry out the passenger side airbag). He said to get the dent and scratches fixed and he'd reimburse me. I had the dent fixed ($70) and scheduled to se out the two main scratches fixed (approximately $100). I tried to correct all the wiring that he hacked up, but upon starting realized just how much damage was done. I called him, explained my issues and told him I wanted to make an insurance claim to have the damage panels replaced. Originally, he said he understood and would contact his agent and get back to me ASAP. After about a week I text him and asked if he spoke to his agent. He simply text back "NO". I text back OK, when are you going to speak to him? He text back "I'm not going to talk to him". I text back "OK then. I'm going to file a claim on my insurance and sue you. Thanks. Nice friend you turned out to be." So, now I've contacted my insurance agent and left a message with my attorney. I also found out that he had another lawsuit against him already on another vehicle he hacked up. He was in court yesterday for it. And, another friend took his Benz there which also was damaged and still doesn't work right either. I took a bunch of pictures of the damages. I also ended up gutting the Jeep and starting over completely. *I know the sub enclosure carpet is off but I didn't want to delay getting the Jeep back together as my wife just had a baby and my time can be spend doing better things (which is why I brought the Jeep to him in the first place. Here are a couple of pics of the progress I have made so far...

Streetwires CBR44M...









Zenclosures Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Dual 12" Box (gray, should've got black)
I was planning on recarpeting in Charcoal, but didn't want to wait...









a/d/s/ 346CS in Dash...









a/d/s/ crossover on side of enclosure (bi-amp'd)...









a/d/s/ crossover (another shot)...









a/d/s/ crossover (drivers side)









Drivers side shot of amps. In order (r to l): hd750/1, hd750/1, hd600/4, hd600/4


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Umm, HOLY ****!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

:surprised: thats a whole lot of JL Audio..... i didn't realize you were so close either. Great looking install and equipment


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Just to let you know, running a HD 750/1 to each sub might be overkill. We did a fullsize 88 Chevy pickup (worth about $750) with 2 13TW5's, a 500/1v2, and a Pioneer 800PRS....it was LOUD.
> 
> Jay


Yeah, maybe. But, you know me, I always to things in excess. I'd rather overpower my system and have the gains all the way down then under power and possibly distort and blow stuff.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, true. Nice job...I kinda wondred why you didn't just do it yourself inthe first place (knowing how picky you are ((in a good way)) and having seen previous installs of yours). Noise problem go away?

On a side note, I just picked up the same distro block and it arrived yesterday.

Jay


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Yeah, true. Nice job...I kinda wondred why you didn't just do it yourself inthe first place (knowing how picky you are ((in a good way)) and having seen previous installs of yours). Noise problem go away?
> 
> On a side note, I just picked up the same distro block and it arrived yesterday.
> 
> Jay


I didn't do it myself because I wanted to be able to spend time with the pregnant wife instead of messing with the Jeep and I thought I'd help Lee out and give him some business/money. Total waste of time and money, and my Jeep was basically ass raped. Plus, I got to deal with the legal issues now and get the Jeep fixed. Not to mention I lost a friend/acquaintance of over 13 years. 

Where did you get the Streetwires piece from? I ordered it directly from Mitek and overpaid, but I got it quick...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

JKashat said:


> Where did you get the Streetwires piece from? I ordered it directly from Mitek and overpaid, but I got it quick...


Me too. I've been keeping an eye out on the classifieds, but they go quick. Once I tried to use my Knu blocks I found they wouldn't fit so I needed something quick.

In one day I got a 4 circuit fuse box from Summit Racing, my Distro block from Mitek, and some compression 1/0 rings (Streetwires PRI0) and some more techflex and heatshrink from Parts Express.

Then I ordered some 8ga and Maxi Fuses from Knu Konceptz...hopefully here tomorrow so I can work on the car this weekend.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh, and congrats on the baby. Specs? 

Jay


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

4 HD amps in a row...... But I agree that amps power > speaker rated power is the best method. No distrotion and amps work happily.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Oh, and congrats on the baby. Specs?
> 
> Specs:
> Make: Girl
> ...





kyheng said:


> 4 HD amps in a row...... But I agree that amps power > speaker rated power is the best method. No distrotion and amps work happily.


^^^100% IMO


----------



## noop (Jan 18, 2009)

looks good Jeff :thumbsup: , and congrats on the baby girl.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

noop said:


> looks good Jeff :thumbsup: , and congrats on the baby girl.


Thanks! My little girl is the best thing that ever happened to me. I love her so much!

I'll have the Kenwood DNX9960 by either Tuesday or Wednesday and I still have some minor details to attend to. Although, I may have to gut it all and redo again after I make the insurance claim for the damage that was done by Lee @ Impact Audio & Security.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Maybe he calls it "Impact" because of all the dings and dents he causes?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Out of curiosity how much did you pay for the stealthbox because I have a customer who wants to add some bass to there 2008 wrangler and they were up in the air between me building them a fiberglass box for the location where the stealth box is,buying a stealthbox, or buying something crappy like the infinity bass link


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Maybe he calls it "Impact" because of all the dings and dents he causes?


Maybe. After the insurance claim gets under way it may be coming your way.



tinctorus said:


> Out of curiosity how much did you pay for the stealthbox because I have a customer who wants to add some bass to there 2008 wrangler and they were up in the air between me building them a fiberglass box for the location where the stealth box is,buying a stealthbox, or buying something crappy like the infinity bass link


It's listed for sale in the Classified section.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

JKashat said:


> Maybe. After the insurance claim gets under way it may be coming your way.


Hell, looks almost done to me


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey man I got a question for you. The piece that the tweeter housing sits in, does that come off? I have a guy getting a new Wrangler, very base though, and wants to do an install. I am curious to if that trim piece is removable or if it is part of the whole dash.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

the727kid said:


> Hey man I got a question for you. The piece that the tweeter housing sits in, does that come off? I have a guy getting a new Wrangler, very base though, and wants to do an install. I am curious to if that trim piece is removable or if it is part of the whole dash.


The Tombstones (as I refer to them) can be removed. One 7mm screw on the back side of each, towards the windshield. You can't use a nut driver, you will need to use a 1/4 socket w/ a small extension. Those 7mm screws are actually one of the the MANY 7mm holding the dash in place.


----------



## MortuaR (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome Jeep build! Sorry to hear the issues you had with the botched job. I've got a 2008 Jeep JK Unlimited that I'm planning on getting hooked up - I have a CDA-9887 that is begging to be installed.

You have inspired me - again, great build!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

MortuaR said:


> Awesome Jeep build! Sorry to hear the issues you had with the botched job. I've got a 2008 Jeep JK Unlimited that I'm planning on getting hooked up - I have a CDA-9887 that is begging to be installed.
> 
> You have inspired me - again, great build!


Thanks! It's still at the body shoppe getting the interior/exterior damage fixed. Once I get it back I'll continue on the build and show some more pics. The 9887 is a nice head unit too. I installed one in my buddies 2003 Yukon.


----------



## crzystng (May 2, 2008)

I am envisioning those tweeter pods hooked up to a actuator that makes them rise from the dash when you turn on the stereo. LOL I like the setup though, nice & clean, any shots of that sound bar?


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Update: It's been in the shop over three months now. The shop manager dropped the ball and didn't get going on it for like 3 weeks. Then, I guess, he got caught doing some shady stuff by his supervisor and was fired. So, my vehicle sat in limbo for a while. Then, they started working on it but Progressive started questioning some the reason for the claim so it sat in limbo again for a bit. Finally, Progressive agreed to completely fix the Jeep and work started back up. All the Dynamat had to be stripped to repair all the holes he made in the vehicle to keep from rusting. They won't be redoing the Dynamat, instead it'll be Line-X'd. Maybe I'll redo the Dynamat at a later date. We'll see when I'm actually get the thing back and if I'll actually be able to drive it over what's left of the summer. It's going to JayinMich to get the system installed properly. Then, I'll start putting my case together to sue Impart Audio/Lee Cochran. What a nightmare. Makes me want to trade it in with only 4000 miles on it even though I'll lose my ass on it just to start over fresh. I'm still so pissed...


----------



## blownrunner (Feb 10, 2009)

CA4944 said:


> Do those racks really clear your garage door? They look as though they must nearly touch the lower edge when you drive in!


I have a 4runner with a 2" lift and a Gobi rack (stock tires) and I got it to fit. However, I needed to adjust the garage door up-limit switch so the hurricane reinforcements raise to the level of the physical opening for the garage entrance. I have about 3-4 inches of clearance, so I need to unload the roof rack first before entering the garage though.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Any updates on the JK? I just got a 2012 rubicon and I'm looking for ideas on my install. Also are the pics still up because they don't seem to be working for me.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

roxj01 said:


> Any updates on the JK? I just got a 2012 rubicon and I'm looking for ideas on my install. Also are the pics still up because they don't seem to be working for me.


Actually, I ended up changing the equipment and then shortly after removed everything. Never got it to sound the way I wanted and was worried about theft. Pics were removed. Any help u need let me know.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Is there a link to a working Photobucket account? A friend has a Wrangler Unlimited and I was curious about what you had done.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> Is there a link to a working Photobucket account? A friend has a Wrangler Unlimited and I was curious about what you had done.


Sorry, I ended up deleting the photos phone Photobucket.


----------



## bmeek (Oct 2, 2011)

I have the same ride, and I'm looking at the same JL separates you installed upfront. Were there any fit issues? Do you still have the photos elsewhere so I can see how this turned out, or can you take new shots?

Brian


----------



## bmeek (Oct 2, 2011)

Scratch the "new shots" question, I just saw your post where you said you no longer have this install. Can you share what you didn't like about the sound? Also to your concern about theft, was the install very obvious? I am hoping to keep as stock of a look as possible so when I'm out and about with the doors off people aren't tempted to reach in and help themselves.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I wouldn't say it was obtrusive. The amps were mounted under the passenger seat, hanging down from the seat mount, to stay off the floor. The Front speakers used factory grilles and locations, Jeff did a REALLY nice job opening up the factory tweeter pods for his a/d/s tweets. The only thing that really drew attention were (the various) head units, and the (constantly changing) sub boxes...lol

I may still have some pics from the install...I thought they were in my Photobucket too, but they might be on my various cameras and/or phone.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

JKashat said:


> Actually, I ended up changing the equipment and then shortly after removed everything. Never got it to sound the way I wanted and was worried about theft. Pics were removed. Any help u need let me know.


I think alot of the lack of getting Jeeps to sound "right" comes from the speaker locations. My GF's '09 Sahara Unlimited sounds pretty good for what it is, but doesn't image or stage for sh*t. I just amped the front factories, the stock rears off radio power (Avic-F90BT) and the sub (JL 8W3 in .4ft3 w/ about 150 watts). Sounds 10x better than the stock Infinity, tho. If it were mine (or she gave a crap about the audio in it) I'd probably try kicks.

Jay


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Drat ! Pics don't work!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Mopar244DIY said:


> Drat ! Pics don't work!


I'll try and get them back up soon. Thanks!


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

all the pics are broke, can they be fixed?


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Guys,
THis is kinda an old post and all the pics are dead links. If the OP sees this, could he/she repost the pics please. I would LOVE to see them.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Jeff's a pretty busy guy nowadays. I looked through the pics I had of the build, but I didn't have any finished pics that I could find. As I understand it, it's all been pulled and returned to stock.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.


Jay


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

MI... what an awesome place to own a jeep, I would think. I am on the east coast now but grew up in Minnesoat (Duluth). That whole area is what jeeps are made for.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

My GF has an '09 Sahara Unlimited. I dig it more than the '02 TJ she used to have. Rides better, more room. Her is outfitted with a crane to lift her brother's wheel chair.
She says I can't lift it, but she let me install a Pioneer AVIC-F90BT, a TMA320.4 4 channel amp and a JL Audio 8w3. The box isn't anything I prefer to show off, it was built more for function than form. I had to do something with it, because the factory Infinity sub was in the way.

Jay


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry I've been away so long. I have a 2-year old little girl, and just have another little girl on July 21st. Been super busy. Jay is correct, the Jeep was stripped and returned to stock. It has since been sold and replaced with a White w/ Black Interior 2012 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. It's been highly modified, mostly by me. But, no stereo yet. I have a BNIB DEX-P99RS, Focal Utopia Be No.7, 21WX, McIntosh MCC406M, and MCC301M that I have actually been debating on putting in the Jeep. But, I don't feel like the Jeep is the best vehicle for a high end system. Plus, I don't know how the 3-Way Utopia's and the McIntosh amps would fit in it. Maybe I'll pay a visit to Jay again (in the not too distant future) and see what he thinks. Other thought is a nice (simple) system consisting of 2 sets of JL Audio C3 Components (dash & sound bar) and a JL Audio 8W3v3, all powered by a HD900/5 off the sock RHR NAV and a Coastal Tech Lockpick CR-550, which I already have for the backup camera.


----------

